# New Londinium R



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Having been lustfully looking at a Londinium machine since it was the L1, I finally caved.










Loving it... was a bit intimidated by it to start with, but surprisingly easy to get to grips with.

I do need to build a little coffee paraphernalia shelf behind the grinder though. Most of the bits live in the drawer underneath, but it's not deep enough for the double PF, shaker, tamper etc.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

:good: Enjoy!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Enjoy!

Love the poster you've got behind the machine


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweeeeeet ;-)


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Very nice. Have fun!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Fez said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Love the poster you've got behind the machine


Thanks - a gift from a friend of mine a while back

https://www.stellavie.com/products/silkscreen-print-exceptionally-great-espresso-art-and-science-black-creme-white


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Very neat set up, perhaps something like this for the PF's..........










Jon.


----------

